
Ask HN: Best sites and blogs for sysadmins? - okneil
Hacker News sysadmins? What great sites or blogs are you reading?
======
mrmrcoleman
It's a mailing list not a site, but I've been enjoying Cron Weekly recently:
[https://www.cronweekly.com/](https://www.cronweekly.com/)

Also, Devops Weekly is where I get a lot of my news:
[http://www.devopsweekly.com/](http://www.devopsweekly.com/)

